# Uranium problems - supply and disposal



## tech/a (14 November 2005)

Yippyio said:
			
		

> FYI - Dines letter.
> 
> An interesting read.
> 
> ...




If the quote of such a severe shortage is correct then the price increase is not about panic but about supply.

The supply spike is likely to be sustained.

There has been some discussion about waste dumping and charging huge fees in Australia as no one wants the problem.This could be a huge economic boost to some country.

Now before all you Greenies scream blue murder---here is a suggestion.

*50% of the profit goes into research into re cycling the waste into a further energy scource---so we get it no one wants it and pays big $$$ for us to "dispose of the problem" then we find out how to re cycle it and again WE HAVE IT as no one else wanted it and we can sell it at big $$s again to "Slove a big supply problem".*

What do you think?

Joe/Rich can you put this in a thread of its own called "Uranium problems--supply and disposal"
Keeping this thread on topic---sorry.


----------



## tarnor (14 November 2005)

*Re: Uranium, a Raging Bull*

Sounds pretty good to me but seems the social norm is to be fearful about all things uranium..

You would think Australia would be one of the best places to store it as far as large uninhabited areas and stability as far as earthquakes and the like...

as far as Australian companies to cash in i like AGS for the short term.. SAU should also attract alot of interest in the next couple of months..


----------



## Yippyio (14 November 2005)

*Re: Uranium, a Raging Bull*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> If the quote of such a severe shortage is correct then the price increase is not about panic but about supply.
> 
> The supply spike is likely to be sustained.
> 
> ...




Isn't this what Bob Hawke was suggesting ???, I think it should be investigated, especially as an alternate energy source.


----------



## tech/a (14 November 2005)

*Re: Uranium problems--supply and disposal*

Hawk was looking at taking the uranium and charging a small fortune to dump it here.

I thought I was original in the recycle suggestion.

Off to the patent attorney!!


----------



## laurie (15 November 2005)

*Re: Uranium problems- supply and disposal*

I think the supply problem is caused by those buying U308 and storing it for future sales at higher prices[Futures] JMHO

cheers laurie


----------

